

Why is Yahoo boosting domain fees by 30%? - ilamont
http://www.thestandard.com/news/2008/05/12/why-yahoo-boosting-domain-fees-30

======
erickhill
Couple of options here:

1\. The Microsoft deal fell through, and their stock plummeted

2\. The Google deal never materialized, either

3\. Q1 ad revenues, while up YOY, seem to have slowed with the economy

4\. Since it only applies to existing customers, and not new ones (although,
after the first year, wouldn't a new customer become an "existing" customer?)
it's the old cable TV trick. Come on down for $9.95 (for the first twelve
months only). Extended use may cause diarrhea, headaches and dizziness. If
symptoms persist, call a doctor.

------
redorb
perhaps it was a "loss leader" for them before (cause they included so much)
now they are sick of the loss

------
lampy
Welcome to capitalism.

